# rescued juvenile wood pigeon - leg injury? UK



## goslicious (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello,
Two days ago I saved young pigeon from kids. I took it home. It was all wet and shivering. I've put it on the towel in the cage so it could calm down. I wanted to feed it ASAP because I didn't know how long it was without the parents. I found how to feed baby pigeon with liquid food using syringe and latex glove. It didn't really want to feed. I forced a bit into it and left him in peace. Later on I found out that it's a juvenile pigeon. Now I don't know what to feed him with. Liquid or solid food? It looks like it enjoys soaked dog food and peas all heated to 39 degrees Celsius.
But what I'm most concerned about its legs. It can't really walk or stand properly because they are all screwed up. It can open them out and grab my finger but that's all. Do you have any idea what's wrong with it? I'm attaching pictures.
Thank you for your help.
Gosia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

One thing that occurs to me is a calcium deficiency, though that's something we've seen more in juvenile collared doves who are unable to walk properly.

It is possible to correct screwed up toes if it's less easy to treat than just calcium + vitamin D3. Will check with someone who has dealt personally with these problems.

Where are you located, in case there is a bird rescue in your area?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

At that age you can feed them defrosted peas , defrost them in warm water, wrap the pigeon gently in a towel, open his mouth and pop a pea in. Often when you start feeding them this way they will catch on about the peas and start eating on their own. You coukd also put a dish of canary mix near him and scatter some around him, also some water.

When you say his legs are screwed up, do you mean just the feet or is there a problem further up? Wood pigeons are prone to metabolic bone disease which is a likely possibilty for a pigon hatched this extended winter. Calcium supplements and correcting the feet ( I will have to find a photo of how it as been done with other birds) will help. The foot curling can also be a symptom of vitamin deficiency.

The calcium supplements that are suitable are Calcivet, Calcivite, Zolcal D and Gem liquid calcium.

Can you tell me where in the UK you are? There might be somone near you that can help.


----------



## goslicious (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you very much for your responses.
It's its feet that are screwed up. Legs seems to be ok. He feeds like mad on peas now. I'm just puting it at the end of its peak and youngster is swallowing it itself. Don't know how much can I give tho.
I'm in Warrington, Cheshire but I have a car and can travel if need to.
I'll try to get calcium today. 
Once more thank you for your help.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Let him have about 50 for his first feed and watch to see whether he digests them properly. After that let him choose how much he will eat. You could add a few chopped fresh greens like baby spinach and rocket. Makecertain that he has water available, dip his beak in it to encourage him to drink and so that he knows where the water is.

My first choice of rescue centre would be the Greenmount Wild Bird Hospital in Bury...they specialise in birds, are very compassionate and when it is better they will let it leave in its own time...the only snag is that a while ago I heard they were full so you will need to check the situation. If they can't help I know of other people in the area that are not official rescue centres but rescue pigeons and doves so will be able to help.

Greenmount Wild Bird Hospital 
Kirklees Valley
Garside Hay Road
BURY
Lancashire
BL8 4LT

Ph: 01204 884086 .

Sanctuary and rescue centre for sick, injured and baby birds.


----------

